# Please help. Bee's



## Turbo1002 (Apr 23, 2017)

After looking closer don't think they are bees. There is no fur. Most likely a wasp.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

bee's and wasp look noticeably different. you may have those chinese bee's


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

I had bees in a hole so I duct taped the shop vac hose by the hole and left it running all day. As the bees came in for a landing or took off the shop vac would suck them in. I had a shop vac with 4 inches of bees inside. They didn’t go away but it was fun. If bee spray doesn’t work they might be honey bees. Use Sevin garden insecticide.


----------



## CaptTom (Dec 31, 2017)

Many years ago I had a very mature hive in the house I bought. No amount of spray kept them down for long. I ended up having to remove a portion of wall to get at the hive. The honeycombs filled a full-sized contractor trash bag. Too bad I'd already sprayed, I could have had honey for life!

I also did the shop vac thing. I smashed a hole in the wall with a hammer, and a bee came out. I put the shop vac hose up to the hole and filled it with bees. Eventually there were no adults left to sting me, so I could finish removing that section of (plaster and lathe) wall, then pull out the honeycombs.

But I had a different experience with some sort of wasps which were getting in via an opening very similar to what the OP shows. Like the OP, occasionally one would show up in the house. Plugging their opening only made it worse. Spraying it with wasp killer slowed them down, but a few times they just found another entrance. Over time, spraying each new entrance, there was no more activity and I plugged the openings. But it turns out that dead bees stink. Not as bad as a dead mouse in the walls, but there was a bit of a "whiff" on humid days for months.


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

Just call a local beekeeper, if you really have bees.


----------

